# Calling all War Eagle, Go Tigers, Skinny Plainsmen & Barners.... It's Avatar bet week.....



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

Calling all Auburn Homers that have talked smack all year..

South's Oldest Rivalry Week!

Auburn could hurt UGA's chances at making the Benz or the playoffs.....

Losers wear the winners Avatar pic for a week.

Lets go @Throwback!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm in. Dawgs roll.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Gonna have to ponder this one,,,,


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 11, 2019)

In it for the Dawgs to win it


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow, Updyke must have sprayed some pest control on the plains, not even hearing crickets.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Wow, Updyke must have sprayed some pest control on the plains, not even hearing crickets.


I don't think they are very confident in their team...
@Throwback @weagle


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think they are very confident in their team...
> @Throwback @weagle


Throwback is more interested in what is going on in Tuscaloosa. I think he has an identity crisis when it comes to which team he actually follows.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Throwback is more interested in what is going on in Tuscaloosa. I think he has an identity crisis when it comes to which team he actually follows.


He constantly cheers for Bama. He has too cause the Dawgs keeping beating Auburn. If Auburn could ever win he would start following them again. His hatred for the Dawgs makes him do mysterious things.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He constantly cheers for Bama. He has too cause the Dawgs keeping beating Auburn. If Auburn could ever win he would start following them again. His hatred for the Dawgs makes him do mysterious things.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 990728


She can be whichever she wants!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 11, 2019)

oops1 said:


> She can be whichever she wants!!



Perfect Auburn honor grad, turn her head sideways it'd sound like a wind tunnel at Boeing.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 11, 2019)

oops1 said:


> She can be whichever she wants!!



"She" may be a PlainsMAN. Just ain't no tell'n these days


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 11, 2019)

I bet if Charlie or Elfiii were to join in you could get some bites!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet if Charlie or Elfiii were to join in you could get some bites!




If Auburn didn't suck so bad I would probably get some bites too. But unfortunately the Dawgs have not been nice to Auburn. Heck, Auburn beats Bama more often then they beat us.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Auburn didn't suck so bad I would probably get some bites too. But unfortunately the Dawgs have not been nice to Auburn. Heck, Auburn beats Bama more often then they beat us.


They work all season on game planning for Bama. That is all that matters to them. Losing to UGA is bad for them but not like losing to Bama. They could lose every game and then beat Bama and they would give a contract extension to the coach constantly digging in his nose.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2019)

Best thing could happen to the dawgs is to beat auburn and then auburn beat Alabama


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Best thing could happen to the dawgs is to beat auburn and then auburn beat Alabama


It’s what I want to happen! 

But we’re talking UGA/Auburn.. You in?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Best thing could happen to the dawgs is to beat auburn and then auburn beat Alabama


So your first post has nothing to do with the avatar bet but instead goes to Bama. Go figure.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It’s what I want to happen!
> 
> But we’re talking UGA/Auburn.. You in?


But it won’t gonna happen cause auburn is gonna beat the dawgs and then dawgs go to belk bowl


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> So your first post has nothing to do with the avatar bet but instead goes to Bama. Go figure.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 990744


Before Auburn won theirs in 2010 it was 1958 since their last one. UGA still has a few years before they hit that dry spell.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 990745


Same cupcake that you all played in the SEC west


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> So your first post has nothing to do with the avatar bet but instead goes to Bama. Go figure.


I told ya.. 

He's been pulling the Bama card since we beat the snot out of Auburn in Atlanta.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> But it won’t gonna happen cause auburn is gonna beat the dawgs and then dawgs go to belk bowl


Will Gus survive losing to UGA and Bama again this year?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Before Auburn won theirs in 2010 it was 1958 since their last one. UGA still has a few years before they hit that dry spell.


Before Auburn "bought" theirs...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Before Auburn won theirs in 2010 it was 1958 since their last one. UGA still has a few years before they hit that dry spell.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2019)

Dawgs gonna be sick when they win SECCG against LSU then have to play Alabama in the final 4 
again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna be sick when they win SECCG against LSU then have to play Alabama in the final 4
> again


Not as sick as the Barners are going to feel Sunday morning when they wake up and realize UGA beat them again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna be sick when they win SECCG against LSU then have to play Alabama in the final 4
> again



Lsu twice!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna be sick when they win SECCG against LSU then have to play Alabama in the final 4
> again


That depends.. who is LSU’s backup qb?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna be sick when they win SECCG against LSU then have to play Alabama in the final 4
> again


If the Dawgs win the SECCG Bama will not be in the playoffs.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 990758


I see ya'll haven't contributed 180K on the offering plate at any churches. Or is it the account with the failed Colonial Bank has been closed and you all think that because there are still checks there is money in the account.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> If the Dawgs win the SECCG Bama will not be in the playoffs.


That’s what we thought last time. Saban hit that special checking account and viola


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That’s what we thought last time. Saban hit that special checking account and viola


whatever it takes. You may want to let Gus know that the Colonial Bank account has been closed and those checks are bouncing just like his head coaching stock.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 11, 2019)

Sounds like the Iron Bowl Avatar bet will be the one


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Best thing could happen to the dawgs is to beat auburn and then auburn beat Alabama



I thought about that watching the LSU game. 

I'll take the challenge lol

AU by 3


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Gonna have to ponder this one,,,,


Get in


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Auburn didn't suck so bad I would probably get some bites too. But unfortunately the Dawgs have not been nice to Auburn. Heck, Auburn beats Bama more often then they beat us.


 But Bama breaks your heart and that’s all that matters thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> If the Dawgs win the SECCG Bama will not be in the playoffs.


I’ll put money on that one


----------



## poohbear (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna be sick when they win SECCG against LSU then have to play Alabama in the final 4
> again


No Bama is who we want


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

poohbear said:


> No Bama is who we want


Bama is on the outside looking in.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama is on the outside looking in.



This^^^^ BAMA has not beat any team in the top 25(THINK ABOUT THAT). If BAMA makes the play off, the system is bought, its that simple!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2019)

poohbear said:


> No Bama is who we want


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2019)

Dawgs gonna be using the term “next year” after Saturday


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna be using the term “next year” after Saturday


Auburn's been saying "next year" for weeks..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn's been saying "next year" for weeks..


Dawgs have since they lost to Carolina


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2019)

poohbear said:


> No Bama is who we want to be


Fixed it for you silly ole bear


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> This^^^^ BAMA has not beat any team in the top 25(THINK ABOUT THAT). If BAMA makes the play off, the system is bought, its that simple!



That wont be a consideration after Nov 30th.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> That wont be a consideration after Nov 30th.



I can agree with that. Not sure if UGA beats Auburn but, if they do the Aubs fall even more in the polls.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs have since they lost to Carolina



Not sure you've seen the rankings. Dawgs are #1 in the East last time I looked. We're going to lock it in this Saturday when we beat Auburn and you have to change your Avatar.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure you've seen the rankings. Dawgs are #1 in the East last time I looked. We're going to lock it in this Saturday when we beat Auburn and you have to change your Avatar.


You still got to beat tech and some high school too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You still got to beat tech and some high school too


And Tech has nothing to do with the SEC.. Must be tough watching the Dawgs beat Auburn every year and go to the SEC Championship. Auburn coming in just behind.. Always playing little brother to UGA and Bama..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Tech has nothing to do with the SEC.. Must be tough watching the Dawgs beat Auburn every year and go to the SEC Championship. Auburn coming in just behind.. Always playing little brother to UGA and Bama..


They’ll have something to do with the final 4. Try and keep up with your own arguments


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> I can agree with that. Not sure if UGA beats Auburn but, if they do the Aubs fall even more in the polls.



Yes, that is true...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They’ll have something to do with the final 4. Try and keep up with your own arguments


My argument is pretty clear. I don't care about the final 4. I care about beating Auburn and having you wear a UGA avatar!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You still got to beat tech and some high school too


He said when they beat Auburn this week. Did you miss that?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> He said when they beat Auburn this week. Did you miss that?


He’s missing a lot! Like the actual Avatar bet!


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna be sick when they win SECCG against LSU then have to play Alabama in the final 4
> again



I wouldn’t want it any other way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

I totally get why NO Barners want in on this bet. The Dawgs have owned them. 11 out of 14 is a hard pill to swallow for the Barners.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 990744


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m in. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I totally get why NO Barners want in on this bet. The Dawgs have owned them. 11 out of 14 is a hard pill to swallow for the Barners.


Yet only favored by 3.5,,,,one by 9,,,,


----------



## poohbear (Nov 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Fixed it for you silly ole bear


No dat dog want hunt


----------



## poohbear (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 990886


Anyway we would win


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Yet only favored by 3.5,,,,one by 9,,,,



And Bama along with Hillary were favored to win.

Spreads mean nothing in the "South's Oldest Rivalry"..

I know you live in the land of "dreamers" in the Big10. We play in epic games. We have the "Cocktail Party" along with "The South's Oldest Rivalry".. "Border War"....

You are a Michigan fan. You have nothing. Oh wait.. You guys have Minnesota Golden Gophers this year.. WOOHOO!!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Yet only favored by 3.5,,,,one by 9,,,,


3 away is 6 at home


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are a Michigan fan. You have nothing. Oh wait.. You guys have Minnesota Golden Gophers this year.. WOOHOO!!!


What? I thought he was a corndog lover?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> What? I thought he was a corndog lover?



He jumped on the LSU bandwagon 2 years ago when Michigan let him down.. again... 
He's also a Bama fan..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I totally get why NO Barners want in on this bet. The Dawgs have owned them. 11 out of 14 is a hard pill to swallow for the Barners.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He jumped on the LSU bandwagon 2 years ago when Michigan let him down.. again...
> He's also a Bama fan..


? ? ? ?,,,,not a MI fan and have been a LSU and Bama fan from the start,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Still pondering,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Man,you guys don't like Auburn,do ya,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Man,you guys don't like Auburn,do ya,,,,


As a part time Bama fan you’re supposed to completely understand. Otherwise it’s probably time to turn in your Bama card.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> As a part time Bama fan you’re supposed to completely understand. Otherwise it’s probably time to turn in your Bama card.


? ? ? ?,,,,the SEC isn't much different than the Big Ten,really,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 12, 2019)

What's the bigger rivalry,GA -Auburn or GA -Gators?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> As a part time Bama fan you’re supposed to completely understand. Otherwise it’s probably time to turn in your Bama card.


He cheers for bama so he can claim Fake national championships


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He cheers for bama so he can claim Fake national championships


This year it's a dead horse,,,,


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He cheers for bama so he can claim Fake national championships


Bama is his favorite college team while Auburn is his favorite High school team


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Bama is his favorite college team while Auburn is his favorite High school team


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,the SEC isn't much different than the Big Ten,really,,,,


No? Only true rivalry in the B10 I know of is OSU/MI. GA alone has TN, AU, FLA and GT. Then there's AU/AL too. That's 5 huge rivalries I can easily name.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> No? Only true rivalry in the B10 I know of is OSU/MI. GA alone has TN, AU, FLA and GT. Then there's AU/AL too. That's 5 huge rivalries I can easily name.


Bama LSU has turned into a huge rivalry along with the bama/Tenn rivalry which may be dropping off as it has turned into a cupcake with extra frosting.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Bama LSU has turned into a huge rivalry along with the bama/Tenn rivalry which may be dropping off as it has turned into a cupcake with extra frosting.


True. AL/TN is a big one too. Though not as big as in the 90s. But that's my point. Between Bama and GA alone there seems to be8-10 huge rivalry games. What does the Big 10 have? I don't ask that negatively, I just dont keep up with B10 enough to know the smaller rivalry games.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

A3


TinKnocker said:


> True. AL/TN is a big one too. Though not as big as in the 90s. But that's my point. Between Bama and GA alone there seems to be8-10 huge rivalry games. What does the Big 10 have? I don't ask that negatively, I just dont keep up with B10 enough to know the smaller rivalry games.


Easy there.....you gonna get accused of having buckeyes whatever it was syndrome asking questions about the B1G


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Gonna have to ponder this one,,,,


Not me! ????
Although I hope Auburn beats Ga like a rented mule. War Eagle!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> No? Only true rivalry in the B10 I know of is OSU/MI. GA alone has TN, AU, FLA and GT. Then there's AU/AL too. That's 5 huge rivalries I can easily name.


Should Auburn even be considered a “rivalry”? They never win.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Not me! ????
> Although I hope Auburn beats Ga like a rented mule. War Eagle!


Gotta bandwagon when your team can't I guess


----------



## poohbear (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Bama along with Hillary were favored to win.
> 
> Spreads mean nothing in the "South's Oldest Rivalry"..
> 
> ...





4HAND said:


> Not me! ????
> Although I hope Auburn beats Ga like a rented mule. War Eagle!


Easy now Lizard fan


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should Auburn even be considered a “rivalry”? They never win.


Did you consider Georgia/Florida a rivalry in the 90s?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 12, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Gotta bandwagon when your team can't I guess





poohbear said:


> Easy now Lizard fan


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 13, 2019)

I'll be crackin up if the pups lose,after this nonsense,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 13, 2019)

The SEC is really no different than the Big Ten,,,,three good teams,Dawgs ain't one of them,especially with the SC loss,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll be crackin up if the pups lose,after this nonsense,,,,




It'll be the only thing to bring out the Barners... 

Then it'll be, I told you.. I knew this.. Blah... blah.. blah...


Funny how they disappear the week of the game..


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 13, 2019)

I think it's gonna be closer than they think. Tha barn has a pretty legit defense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The SEC is really no different than the Big Ten,,,,three good teams,Dawgs ain't one of them,especially with the SC loss,,,,




Ya know what's really different between the 2??...

There's no SEC fans jumping ship to the Big10 like there are Big10 fans jumping to the SEC..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> I think it's gonna be closer than they think. Tha barn has a pretty legit defense.


I'm ok with a 1 point win.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya know what's really different between the 2??...
> 
> There's no SEC fans jumping ship to the Big10 like there are Big10 fans jumping to the SEC..


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 13, 2019)

As much as it pains me to say OSU is pretty darn good,,,,


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 13, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> I think it's gonna be closer than they think. Tha barn has a pretty legit defense.



So does Flur-i-duh. How'd that work out for them?


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 13, 2019)

A defense that is so "legit" it allowed a team that could only score 17 on us to score 24 on you? And an offense so pathetic that it could only score 13 on a defense we scored 24 on?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2019)

Dawgs gonna fire Kirby after Saturday


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The SEC is really no different than the Big Ten,,,,three good teams,Dawgs ain't one of them,especially with the SC loss,,,,



Football is only a game outside the SEC.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Football is only a game outside the SEC.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna fire Kirby after Saturday


And hire Harbaugh,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 14, 2019)

This thread cracks me up,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Nov 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


He ain't stuck! He can walk through one of the holes SC tore in those hedges.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2019)

I’m in here


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’m in here


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


? ? ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’m in here


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 14, 2019)

If the Dawgs lose,your sunk Slayer,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> If the Dawgs lose,your sunk Slayer,,,,


Nope. Cause all of the Barners have up and moved away! None have taken the bet. Just smack talked ALL YEAR LONG.. And it's game week... and.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 15, 2019)

GA by 3,,,,one has them at 9,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> GA by 3,,,,one has them at 9,,,,


A field goal is usually the spread between the 2. If it's up to field goal kicking I'll take UGA and HotRod!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2019)

Dawgs done won tomorrow’s game y’all need to just start concentrating on the playoffs.
The next few games are just formalities


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs done won tomorrow’s game y’all need to just start concentrating on the playoffs.


Cool. You ready to change your Avatar?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2019)

Y’all want first class or business class tickets to New Orleans?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Y’all want first class or business class tickets to New Orleans?


You want a regular UGA Avatar or one made by me?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2019)

GO Slayer!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


? ? ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 15, 2019)

If Auburn wins,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> If Auburn wins,,,,



You'll see this...





If they don't, you'll see this..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2019)

And just like that all the memes stopped...?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

Bump for any Auburn fan with some guts...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

Sure is going to be a shame if no Auburn folks join in. All we need is one Auburn fan to commit to the bet...

If not and Auburn wins... It’s no bet and No Dawgs change their Avatars...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 15, 2019)

Who we got?  Lanier spots, Throwback, weagle, dannyW....., who else?  Don't matter.... Ain't none of em signed up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Who we got?  Lanier spots, Throwback, weagle, dannyW....., who else?  Don't matter.... Ain't none of em signed up


Barners being Barners... 

11-14 has them in hiding. 

Kirby has Throwback in hiding. Ever since the SEC Championship where Kirby made him eat his words and wear a UGA Avatar he’s been gun shy. It’s understandable. Auburn has had a pretty hard time scoring since.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2019)

Didnt yall have someone sign up for Au?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2019)

Avatar bet is ON! See post 43?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Avatar bet is ON! See post 43?


Dawgs can't get out of it now!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dawgs can't get out of it now!


Locked in now


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm in.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dawgs can't get out of it now!


Gotten real quiet in here..........
Zero yappin.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Gotten real quiet in here..........
> Zero yappin.



Yep. Not a Barner one to be found


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Calling all Auburn Homers that have talked smack all year..
> 
> South's Oldest Rivalry Week!
> 
> ...



I’m in auburn gonna beat the dawgs like a rented mule


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’m in auburn gonna beat the dawgs like a rented mule


Mastermind??


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 991526


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’m in auburn gonna beat the dawgs like a rented mule




I knew you wouldn’t let me down!! 

Down by 14..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I knew you wouldn’t let me down!!
> 
> Down by 14..


Funny how you’re scared to come post till your team is ahead by 2 touchdowns


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Funny how you’re scared to come post till your team is ahead by 2 touchdowns


Really?? Scared??


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Really?? Scared??


yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

I just pulled a 24 ft trailer into camp and pulled a Barner.. Blocked that sucker up and put it on blocks and pulled off the tires


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> yep.


You’re on drugs..


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Now Slayer, you were absent until Ga led by 14...........


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Now Slayer, you were absent until Ga led by 14...........


Always


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Always


????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Now Slayer, you were absent until Ga led by 14...........


I’ve been here all week. Unlike the Barners. Just look at the ones posting in the game thread that wouldn’t even comment in here...

Sure has been nice seeing our Rivals in Dawg Avatars.. you had your turn. Now it’s T’s turn..
Feels good to clinch the East..


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ve been here all week. Unlike the Barners. Just look at the ones posting in the game thread that wouldn’t even comment in here...
> 
> Sure has been nice seeing our Rivals in Dawg Avatars.. you had your turn. Now it’s T’s turn..
> Feels good to clinch the East..


And he's back! Absent during the 4th when it got tight, but he's back now! ??


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

Y'all be sure you do one of those av bets when Ga plays LSU!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Y'all be sure you do one of those av bets when Ga plays LSU!



Oh you best believe there will be one?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm all in. Wouldn't mind a bit wearing a Lsu avvy for a week.  Nothing like a gaturd or a war tiger..... That would be sickening.   Oh wait..... Didn't have to worry about either


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'm all in. Wouldn't mind a bit wearing a Lsu avvy for a week.  Nothing like a gaturd or a war tiger..... That would be sickening.   Oh wait..... Didn't have to worry about either


There are some tasteful LSU avs out there I'm sure.......?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2019)

Dawgs own Auburn. Dawgs own the Gators. 

Dawgs own the East.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just pulled a 24 ft trailer into camp and pulled a Barner.. Blocked that sucker up and put it on blocks and pulled off the tires


And what a glorious day it was. That trailer just bumped up my hunting camp. Next weekend I’ll be sleeping on a full size bed with a 2 inch memory foam topper..Roll out of bed, hit the coffee maker, get dressed and step out to the 4 wheeler and go hunting.. 

All while having a grin knowing the Dawgs beat Auburn and the Toomer trees weren’t rolled. 

Go Dawgs heading to the SEC Championship Game!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 17, 2019)

Go DAWGS bumming it in a double wide 24’ long!!!!!!! If you killa biggun Slayer you gotta post it up so the haters can hate!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

Do you Tigers want to go get your own UGA Avatar or do you really need me to give you one?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

I’ll go my own


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’ll go my own




Smart Choice..

I hope you boys beat the brakes off BAMA!!! I'll be screaming WAR EAGLE!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Smart Choice..
> 
> I hope you boys beat the brakes off BAMA!!! I'll be screaming WAR EAGLE!


How’s that?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Y'all be sure you do one of those av bets when Ga plays LSU!


Prolly won't hear a peep,,,,


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Prolly won't hear a peep,,,,


Muh dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Prolly won't hear a peep,,,,


We got to be careful what and how we say something.. There are some really sensitive folks around here right now... Lots of folks on the outside looking in.. And not really liking the fact the Dawgs are the SEC East Champs..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should Auburn even be considered a “rivalry”? They never win.


12 of 15 is so bad it cracked Throwback. He’s running around here like Ernest T Bass slinging rocks..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2019)




----------

